# Key location on toro snow thrower



## USARMY6$$$ (12 mo ago)

My wife cant find where to insert key on toro snow thrower we don't live together so I can't look at it!


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

Do you mean the key that goes into a Toro 721/821? See below. You can find the manual on Toro.com. #5 is the key position. Not sure if this is what she/you have. Good luck!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

USARMY6$$$ said:


> My wife cant find where to insert key on toro snow thrower we don't live together so I can't look at it!


*Going To Need More Info On That 1. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------

